# Antenne wifi pour gain de signal



## Marcopsy (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'emménager dans un appartement avec wifi inclus... émis depuis la maison du proprio à côté.

Dans l'appartement il y a des zones où je ne capte plus rien, d'autre où ça va un peu mieux, même si ça n'est jamais transcendant.

J'envisage donc l'achat d'une antenne wifi pour mon MBP 2010, qui tourne sous 10.8. 

Une borne airport express pourrait-elle être efficace ? 
Dans le cas d'une antenne, j'en ai vu à tous les prix, mais la marque Alpha ressort souvent. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

 une Airport Express (ou un simple point d'accès) serait efficace à la condition indispensable d'être reliée par câble Ethernet au modem/routeur du proprio.
Techniquement, c'est la meilleure solution : câble Ethernet + point d'accès wifi si wifi désiré.

Autre solution : un répéteur wifi universel, placé de façon à ce qu'il reçoive suffisamment bien le signal, et le répète dans l'appartement.
(NB : l'AE n'est PAS un répéteur universel).

Le CPL est exclu à priori car ne traverse pas les disjoncteurs différentiels.

(pour les antennes d'ordi, je ne connais pas...)


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Novembre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Autre solution : un répéteur wifi universel, placé de façon à ce qu'il reçoive suffisamment bien le signal, et le répète dans l'appartement.
> (NB : l'AE n'est PAS un répéteur universel).



J'avais un peu le même soucis que Renaud31 et j'ai résolu mon soucis avec un WN3000RP de chez NETGEAR.


----------



## Marcopsy (2 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour ces solutions. Si je comprends bien, il faut brancher un appareil au routeur (la box). Une antenne directement sur mon MBP ne serait pas suffisante ?


----------



## sparo (2 Novembre 2012)

Oui une bonne carte alpha network règlerais le soucis


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Marcopsy a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, il faut brancher un appareil au routeur (la box). Une antenne directement sur mon MBP ne serait pas suffisante ?



Non, un répéteur wifi universel n'a pas besoin d'être branché à la box : il reçoit le wifi de la box, et le rediffuse autour de lui.
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&n....2.0.113.712.4j3.7.0...0.0...1c.1.r2Zjb3PShmE

C'est un point d'accès wifi qui lui, aurait besoin d'être branché à la box avec un câble Ethernet.

Pour l'antenne je ne sais pas.


----------



## Marcopsy (2 Novembre 2012)

D'accord je ne savais pas que ça existait (oui je sais j'y connais pas grand chose). Par contre, ce que je me demande, c'est que si une antenne me permet de mieux capter, me permet-elle d'améliorer un peu le débit qui est très diminué en ce moment ? Si je ne me trompe pas, cela ne serait pas possible avec un répéteur.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2012)

Si tu améliores la connexion, tu auras un meilleur débit.

L'antenne améliore certainement la connexion, mais ne fera pas de miracles s'il y a des zones d'ombre dans la couverture wifi de l'appartement.

Le répéteur, lui, diffuse un signal "plein pot".
Si tu le places à un endroit où il reçoit correctement le signal de la box, il te donnera une bonne connexion.
Les répéteurs limitent le débit par rapport au point wifi de départ, mais si c'est seulement pour de l'Internet ça ne doit pas poser de problème.

La solution idéale c'est câble Ethernet depuis le proprio + point d'accès.
Si tu as la possibilité de tirer ce câble, privilégie cette solution.

(mais installer un répéteur wifi est très simple et pas cher, alors...)


----------



## Marcopsy (2 Novembre 2012)

D'accord je comprends mieux ! Est-ce qu'il existe des répéteurs ou des marques à privilégier (ou à éviter) ? Comme je ne connais pas ce matériel je ne sais pas quelle est la gamme de prix.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Novembre 2012)

Marcopsy a dit:


> D'accord je comprends mieux ! Est-ce qu'il existe des répéteurs ou des marques à privilégier (ou à éviter) ? Comme je ne connais pas ce matériel je ne sais pas quelle est la gamme de prix.




Regarde mon post ci-dessus, le Netgear fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## Marcopsy (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai vu celui-ci à la FNAC hier... si ce n'est que le rayon était vide. Je pense m'orienter là dessus.

Question bête : au départ je pensais prendre une borne Airport Express, qui ne peut pas faire répéteur d'un signal ne venant pas d'un produit Apple. Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour l'Airport Extrem, il semble que cela fonctionne d'après certains.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2012)

Marcopsy a dit:


> Question bête : au départ je pensais prendre une borne Airport Express, qui ne peut pas faire répéteur d'un signal ne venant pas d'un produit Apple. Par contre je ne sais pas si c'est pareil pour *l'Airport Extrem*, il semble que cela fonctionne d'après certains.


Non, ça ne marche pas, même si ça a marché autrefois, et sous certaines - très bizarres - conditions : il fallait que la clé de sécurité du réseau fasse exclusivement 13 caractères :mouais:

Citation actuelle : 
_
"Apple's "extend a wireless network" function is a proprietary feature that will only work if you have another Apple router."_


----------



## Marcopsy (4 Novembre 2012)

Ah ok je pensais que ce n'était valable que pour l'Airport Express. C'est clair au moins. Merci !


----------

